# Большая межпозвоночная грыжа и протрузия



## Наталья2709 (16 Фев 2016)

Добрый день, уважаемые доктора. Я новичок, поэтому извините если что нет сделаю. Девушка,27 лет, рост 160, вес52 кг. Беспокоит периодическая боль в пояснице, слабость в правой руке и правой ноге, ощущение покалывания. Первые боли появились примерно год назад, в пояснице, трудно было нагнуться, не могла держать спину на весу в согнутом состоянии без опоры для рук. Осенью 2015 переболела воспалением легких и появилось ощущение внизу ребер, будто поясом тугим затянули. Думала что это последствия перенесенного заболевания, со временем прошло. В конце 2015 года появилась слабость в правой ноге и руке, недели через  прошло само. К врачу не обращалась. Около полу года работала на физически тяжелой работе. Потом место работы было за компьютером. В 24 года родила ребенка и долго укачивала на руках. Сейчас по окончанию декретного нигде не работаю. С ребенком дома. В феврале 2016 года наконец решила заняться проблемой. Была на приеме у невролога. Направили на рентген грудного отдела позв и пояснично-крестцового. Решила все же на пояснично крестцовый сделать МРТ тк была уверена что там грыжа. В итоге сейчас находясь у родителей в гостях сделала МРТ пояснично-крест отдела позв.
У меня вопрос, есть ли смысл лечить консервативно такую грыжу? если операция то на сколько положителен исход таких операций? Помогите пожалуйста, неужели я больше не смогу вести обычный образ жизни и рядом с ребенком будет немощная  мама.


----------



## La murr (16 Фев 2016)

*Наталья2709*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Наталья2709 (16 Фев 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Наталья2709*, здравствуйте!
> Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
> Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию.
> Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
> ...


Спасибо, не совсем еще ориентируюсь на форуме.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Фев 2016)

Страшного ничего нет. Да, есть грыжа МПД L5-S1, с которой вы можете жить долго и счастливо.
Об операции в настоящее время не может быть и речи. Желательно пройти лечение у врача мануальной терапии.


----------



## Наталья2709 (16 Фев 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Страшного ничего нет. Да, есть грыжа МПД L5-S1, с которой вы можете жить долго и счастливо.
> Об операции в настоящее время не может быть и речи. Желательно пройти лечение у врача мануальной терапии.


Спасибо за ответ. То есть мануальная терапия в таких случаях не противопоказана? просто читала на одном сайте что именно при таких грыжах массаж очень опасен.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Фев 2016)

Наталья2709 написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответ. То есть мануальная терапия в таких случаях не противопоказана? просто читала на одном сайте что именно при таких грыжах массаж очень опасен.


В интернете много чего пишут. 
Пройдете курс мануальной терапии, в результате чего будут устранены функциональные блоки в позвоночно-двигательных сегментах и нормализован тонус мышц. Разучите с доктором комплекс гимнастики для позвоночника, который будете выполнять ежедневно дома. 
Будете соблюдать режим труда и отдыха и забудете о болезни.


----------



## AIR (16 Фев 2016)

Совершенно согласен с доктором Воротынцевым. .


----------



## Наталья2709 (16 Фев 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> В интернете много чего пишут.
> Пройдете курс мануальной терапии, в результате чего будут устранены функциональные блоки в позвоночно-двигательных сегментах и нормализован тонус мышц. Разучите с доктором комплекс гимнастики для позвоночника, который будете выполнять ежедневно дома.
> Будете соблюдать режим труда и отдыха и забудете о болезни.


Спасибо


AIR написал(а):


> Совершенно согласен с доктором Воротынцевым. .


спасибо


----------

